# Kimbo Slice!!!



## Ric Flair (Mar 19, 2006)

ANyone on here think they can take on Kimbo SLice???  Regardless of what art you practice?

In particular, any average size/height or smaller statured individual feel they can take on Kimbo Slice one on one???

Just curious.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Mar 19, 2006)

I dont know man, that guy is scary.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, Sean Gannon beat him.  Showed a hell of a heart doing it, too.

The Kimbo Slice videos are a powerful arguement for why gloves are a GOOD IDEA.

And, no, I don't think so.


----------



## still learning (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello, How do you stop a machine?   ..........Aloha


----------



## thetruth (Mar 19, 2006)

He doesn't look very fit, I reckon I could out run him

Cheers
Sam


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 19, 2006)

not in this lifetime.


----------



## Adept (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, easy enough. Just beat him in the back of the head with a claw hammer.


----------



## MJS (Mar 20, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> ANyone on here think they can take on Kimbo SLice??? Regardless of what art you practice?
> 
> In particular, any average size/height or smaller statured individual feel they can take on Kimbo Slice one on one???
> 
> Just curious.


 
He is a big man, who obviously loves to fight.  I know that he offers a challenge in which a set amount of money is put up and you get to fight.  Personally, I'll pass on that challenge.  If however, I was in a situation with someone like that, getting the hell out of there would be my first choice.  If that was not an option, I'm certainly not going to stand there and trade punches with him.  Using something as a weapon and/or choosing targets such as the eyes, legs, etc. would be my next choice.

Mike


----------



## Ric Flair (Mar 20, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> He is a big man, who obviously loves to fight.  I know that he offers a challenge in which a set amount of money is put up and you get to fight.  Personally, I'll pass on that challenge.  If however, I was in a situation with someone like that, getting the hell out of there would be my first choice.  If that was not an option, I'm certainly not going to stand there and trade punches with him.  Using something as a weapon and/or choosing targets such as the eyes, legs, etc. would be my next choice.
> 
> Mike



Exactly, there is no such thing as "cheating" with individuals like Kimbo Slice lol.  

How can you fight "fair" with a guy like him?  Not only can he fight, he knows how to fight well.  Plus he has a size advantage.  Me as an average size guy would never conform to such "rules" his team expects.  Hell i would not be a standing duck for him.  

hee hee, i would not volunteer to get into that situation for the sake of it though.  If my life depends on it, i would not play fair with Kimbo lol.


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 21, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Exactly, there is no such thing as "cheating" with individuals like Kimbo Slice lol.
> 
> How can you fight "fair" with a guy like him? Not only can he fight, he knows how to fight well. Plus he has a size advantage. Me as an average size guy would never conform to such "rules" his team expects. Hell i would not be a standing duck for him.
> 
> hee hee, i would not volunteer to get into that situation for the sake of it though. If my life depends on it, i would not play fair with Kimbo lol.


 
Pretty much what I was thinking too, I'm a pretty big guy, and wouldn't be giving away _so much_ in that respect, but I wouldn't want to play his game by his rules...


----------



## Ric Flair (Mar 21, 2006)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> Pretty much what I was thinking too, I'm a pretty big guy, and wouldn't be giving away _so much_ in that respect, but I wouldn't want to play his game by his rules...




You think Kimbo is more of a straight/back linear fighter who doesn't utilize circling around an opponent???  I always wondered what it would be like if a really really good Boxer/Muay Thai artist who knows how to work his feet/hands fought Kimbo.........  

LOL what if Manny Pacquio (did i spell that right?) fought Kimbo.... he would probably out move Kimbo but, if Kimbo ever caught him with a fist it would do a lot of damage.... Though I'd say Manny's punch's probably are powerful too.


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is an interesting question...would a small man or a woman be justified in using a weapon in order to defend oneself from an empty hand assault by a person like Kimbo Slice?  Would any person be justified?


----------



## Ric Flair (Mar 21, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Here is an interesting question...would a small man or a woman be justified in using a weapon in order to defend oneself from an empty hand assault by a person like Kimbo Slice?  Would any person be justified?




Personally, I feel on the street if someone like Kimbo comes to attack another smaller person or what not without notice, that smaller person (or even a big person!) should do whatever it takes for the moment to beat down Kimbo.  Doesn't matter if it involves weapons or not, just as long as the smaller person makes sure everything he/she does counts.

Doesn't matter if you are in fear for your life, doesn't matter if you are calm, doesn't matter if you are pissed or excited, your training should be ingrained in you to the point that it is second nature (this means a lot of training tee hee).  You should be ready to adapt to even such a worst case scenario like Kimbo (scary dude).  IF that means picking up a brick and smashing it into his nose, or stabbing him in the throat with something sharp while sticking and moving, well do it.  Pick up a broom and strike down like a staff or something.  Just don't stop, try not to stand still too much, hopefully you can find an opening and step towards IN fighting with him lol though this is easier said than done.

I remember somewhere reading Bruce Lee in a street situation would probably have picked up any available weapon if and when needed.
On the streets or battlefield, the only rule is no rules.

In a Kimbo match, there seems to be a lot more rules.  In the UFC, there seems to be so much rules that it restricts anyone who is not a grappler.  My Sifu said "Picture the UFC putting in a very good pro boxer into the UFC ring..."


----------



## Odin (Mar 22, 2006)

sean gannon did.........and won!check the link,if your interested in underground fighting you should look up Lenny Mclean he's a legend I posted one of his fights last week where he was head butted in the beginning of the fight shruged it of and then went BALLISTIC! has to be seen to be believed anyway...kimbo being beat up....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejL8RIgdM7o&search=kinbo%20slice


----------



## ginshun (Mar 22, 2006)

That link is awesome.

What are the rules in fights like that I wonder?  Seems to be pretty much punches and elbows only.  Kimbo's team gets all uptight when gannon puts him in the guillotine, and then again when he uses some knee strikes.  Kimbo is obviously super strong and a great straight puncher.  It seems as though the rules are stacked in his favor.

He's tough, but not unstoppable obviously.  I think if you put him in the ring with a top UFC or Pride guy they'd waste him.  I am pretty sure I'd be more scared of a Chuck Liddell or and Adrei Arlovski.

All that being said he'd kick my *** silly I am sure.  If it did come to a fight with a guy like that I sure wouldn't be trading punches with him.  I'd be going for shots to the groin, eyes, neck, ears, small joint locks/breaks on the fingers, ect. whatever it takes to get enough time to get my sorry butt outta there.


----------



## masherdong (Mar 22, 2006)

Pop him with a full mag.


----------



## Odin (Mar 22, 2006)

With underground fights the rules are usally set up before the fight,they could range from anything from official boxing rules to anything goes (and i mean anything forget pride im talking headbutts kicks to groin the buiness),if you see in that link I posted Kimbo's promotor tries to stop the fight when kimbo is getting choked,proberly because it was supposed to only be a bareknuckle boxing match........forget kimbo though you need to check out the gypsy fighters of the 70-80's they were legends real bare knuckle fighters,they were brutal in the ring,field snooker hall where ever the fight was being held.
I remember one gypsy fighting technique was to headbutt an on coming punch with the top of the head thus either breaking the hand or causing alot of pain (no gloves you see) thats some hardcore stuff.......but yeah your right throw royce Gracie at them and they'd all be tapping first round....I doubt even mike tyson could knock them out though!here Ive posted this before but check this out,its lenny mclean my fav unlienced boxer vs mad gypsy bradshaw...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUcFx-PEiTg&search=lenny%20mclean

this fight in infamous...very short though,Lenny's the big guy the other guy is a gypsy fighter who has never lost a fight in over 3000 fights......he heard bradshaws rep so decided to throw a cheeky headbut in to soften him up before the fight started......it didnt really work!


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 8, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> With underground fights the rules are usally set up before the fight,they could range from anything from official boxing rules to anything goes (and i mean anything forget pride im talking headbutts kicks to groin the buiness),if you see in that link I posted Kimbo's promotor tries to stop the fight when kimbo is getting choked,proberly because it was supposed to only be a bareknuckle boxing match........forget kimbo though you need to check out the gypsy fighters of the 70-80's they were legends real bare knuckle fighters,they were brutal in the ring,field snooker hall where ever the fight was being held.
> I remember one gypsy fighting technique was to headbutt an on coming punch with the top of the head thus either breaking the hand or causing alot of pain (no gloves you see) thats some hardcore stuff.......but yeah your right throw royce Gracie at them and they'd all be tapping first round....I doubt even mike tyson could knock them out though!here Ive posted this before but check this out,its lenny mclean my fav unlienced boxer vs mad gypsy bradshaw...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUcFx-PEiTg&search=lenny%20mclean
> ...


 
Claim to fame, claim to fame!
I met Lenny Mclaine years ago before he died when he was a nightclub bouncer in London. Now he was a scary man...


----------



## Odin (Apr 8, 2006)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> Claim to fame, claim to fame!
> I met Lenny Mclaine years ago before he died when he was a nightclub bouncer in London. Now he was a scary man...


 
Yeah he used to run the door to the hippodrome night club in London,when you read his book he sounds like a real nice guy...thats cool you got to meet him.


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 8, 2006)

Odin said:
			
		

> Yeah he used to run the door to the hippodrome night club in London,when you read his book he sounds like a real nice guy...thats cool you got to meet him.


 
I used to live and work in a bar directly opposite the Hippodrome, and that's where I met him. I wouldn't necessarily call him a nice guy, but a very genuine one, what you saw was what you got.


----------



## Odin (Apr 8, 2006)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> I used to live and work in a bar directly opposite the Hippodrome, and that's where I met him. I wouldn't necessarily call him a nice guy, but a very genuine one, what you saw was what you got.


 
lol...maybe not a nice guy thne lol

he said in his book though he never hurt anyone that didnt take a liberty with either him or someone that was weak...he didnt like bully's.
what you think then...did he kill that guy?


----------



## swiftpete (Apr 8, 2006)

In his book he says he hospitalised him for several months but he didn't kill him. His book is absolutely hilarious, unintentionally though. I highly recommend it. Full of lines like; 'I was sickened by what I'd done..so I dropped the nut' and 'I wouldn't be doing my job right if he wasn't eating through a tube for the next month' etc. 
No doubt misquoted here but along those lines anyway!


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 8, 2006)

Check your pm Odin.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 8, 2006)

He's one tough dude for certain. But after watching the Gannon fight it looks like he doesn't have a lot of wind. He also looked vulnerable in the quillotine choke. It might prove interesting to see how he'd do if someone took him to the ground. And what was up with the 'no knees' rule? That seemed a little lame.


----------

